
Simit: A language for computing on sparse systems - panic
http://simit-lang.org/index.html
======
wcrichton
If you like this, you should also check out Ebb, a DSL for physical simulation
built on Terra: [http://ebblang.org/](http://ebblang.org/)

Both were presented back to back at SIGGRAPH this year.

~~~
iamcreasy
Are the videos available on Youtube?

~~~
db1024
Only a few sessions are available. [http://s2016.siggraph.org/live-streaming-
sessions](http://s2016.siggraph.org/live-streaming-sessions)

BTW, ACM had fairly strict no photography policies this year. Authors clearly
put up content on their slides that were supposed to be photographed liked
URLs and QR codes, but volunteers went around telling people not to. I'm not
sure if ACM failed to make the policy clear to authors or if they overstepped
on copyright claims.

